# Getting started...



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

im looking to start building rods i would like some advice and info on all the supplies i would need to get started... thanks! :fishing:


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

I started out with alot of research before I even tried one. Then I bought a rod building kit for a 6 foot spinning rod from cabelas It was only 49.00 and let my imagination go to the wrap. Depending on what kind of rod you want to build. I found out that starting with a smaller rod helped me out alot. What ever you decide the are tons of people on here that will give you more help then you can even imagine.
And for your wrapper depending on the money you would want to spend can be a box with v's cut in to it, to a homemade wood wrapper, to a full setup bought from a comapany. BUt eather way you will need a rod dryer wich is a great investment that I think all will agree on.
Good luck on your build If you are like the rest of us it wont be your last thats for sure.:fishing::beer:


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The only thing you really need is a box with some V's cut in it, and a phone book. I think that Scott from fishsticks is going to be doing a beginner class, give them a call and see. Im sure he will help you out one weekend if you can make the trip there.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Rod building.*

Your not to far from me. I'm in Wilmington, Your more then welcome to give me a call and come and check it out first hand down here.

Ryan




kingchaser34 said:


> im looking to start building rods i would like some advice and info on all the supplies i would need to get started... thanks! :fishing:


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

that sounds great! ill have to meet up with you sometime ryan thanks to all!!


----------

